# Honey affected by syrup stores?



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

No, is the answer!


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

chaindrivecharlie said:


> No, is the answer!


Perhaps just a bit more would help? - Mike


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I would actually say "potentially" is the answer.

Yes, sugar syrup can affect your honey quality. No, you more than likely wont have an issue.

Chances are even if your bees store a significant amount of sugar syrup this fall most, if not all, will be gone by the spring time. If you feed them in the spring before the first flow they wont be storing a ton b/c they will be vamping up the brood rearing. 

So more than likely you wont contaminate your honey with sugar syrup unless you continue to feed once the flow is on.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

It may affect the taste a little but if you think the hive won't make it you really don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

"The Barefoot Beekeeper", by Phil Chandler, recommends taking all the honey, and feeding them sugar syrup. So I guess he can't be too worried about it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm... I've been told I should provide a reference if quoting literature, so the piece I referred to in the last post is in "The Barefoot Beekeeper", 2010 edition, page 102.

QUOTE - "it may be that in some places and some seasons, honey for our own use or for sale will have to be taken as soon as it is capped, and winter stores made up with syrup".


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would think that your weather is just about like ours and I believe the bees are still putting away nectar and pollen and will do so until at least some time in September and maybe even into October if the frost doesn't come. Its 5pm here right now and 6pm where you are, I just came up from looking at my hives and they are flying in and out like a busy airport. As long as yours are still bringing in nectar and pollen let them do so. I still plan on taking off some supers or frames in Sept and then I will only feed as a last resort. I have not feed but very little at the first few weeks of the years and both hives are loaded with bees and this is there first year.

I generally just hit new post and just noticed you have a TBH, I have a Langstroth but that should not be any different as far as nectar and pollen still being available.


----------

